# Wireless Charging 2021 Retrofit to 2019?



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Reading about the new 2021s makes me feel pretty good about my late ‘19 SEL-P, but I am looking to retrofit the part from the 2021s into my ‘19 for wireless charging up in front of the shifter. Has anyone found that part yet? I know a whole back there was a part found on Aliexpress or somewhere but I’m hoping for the OEM...(and of course since it isn’t out yet officially, it might not be available anywhere but some times things leak early...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I would just buy the one for the Teramont from AliExpress if I wanted one....or through eBay. I bet the OEM one for the 21 costs a fortune if/when it is available.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Tim, not sure I trust the aliexpress parts. Have had mixed results/durability in the past. Will hang tight or hack the center console tray (Amazon one) to house a wireless charger. 

I don’t use CarPlay all that often, but the wireless charging piece would be convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Bumping this hoping that now that the ‘21s are out someone might be able to help me find the parts... I looked at parts.vw.com and couldn’t locate it there. Going to try the dealer in a bit, but figured the gang here might know where best to look. Again, not looking for the Aliexpress ones, just the genuine VW part...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gthoffman said:


> .....the Aliexpress ones, just the genuine VW part...


Who told you the one available from Aliexpress was not the VW OE part?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

A good dealer should be willing to look up the parts and even print you the part diagram. Might be a relatively easy retrofit, although I wouldn't be surprised if it requires re-pining of a wiring harness instead of simply plug-and-play. Make sure to post up what you find.


----------



## YEGTDI (Apr 16, 2020)

Following.

I wonder why this model year didn't have it. I just purchased a new 2019 VW Atlas last week after comparing several models in the same class. I took almost all its competitors for a test drive, 2020 MDX, 2020 Pilot, 2020 Highlander Hybrid, 2020 Palisade, 2020 Traverse, 2020 Murano and all of them, if I remember correctly, had the wireless charger built in as one of the options if it didn't come standard. There is room for it in a few places (shelf on the top of the dash) to accommodate a wireless charger I would think.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

YEGTDI said:


> .....room for it in a few places (shelf on the top of the dash) to accommodate a wireless charger I would think.


So the phone would become a missile in an accident, great idea?


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Quick update is that the dealership local to me is working to run down both the part numbers and possible compatibility. Will report back what I get when I hear from them. They had to call home base because their computers weren’t showing all the 2021 part diagrams yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry T (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes, please share. I am waiting for a start stop memory module from Germany which should be here next week. I will wait to see what is involved as I would like to add wireless charging with wireless CarPlay at the same time. I too am looking for a custom look or I will pass on it.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I just called my local dealer to follow up since I hadn’t heard anything. He said he doesn’t have the diagrams showing the part. Does anyone else have access to the right diagram or would be willing to call your local dealer? I get the parts inventory might be sparse yet since the vehicles just hit the market, so I can wait a bit to see if they become available. 

The guy also told me that 2018s (I have a late 2019, he wasn’t listening) aren’t wired for the plug needed because it ties into a body control module. I said I was only looking for the part, I could sort out the rest, and that’s where I wound back up with a “we don’t have it on the diagrams.”

I’m going to try another dealership to call, but if anyone else has better access or the diagrams themselves that would be awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm also interested in this as an OEM+ upgrade for my '19 SEL-P. Friend works at a dealership and has helped me through things like this before. Working on other tweaks at the moment while waiting for new parts for 2021s to show up on dealership software. I'll let you know what I find out when I know something.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I looked into this. If all you want is the added charging, it is a simple upgrade. The charging pad is the same as the one used in the Tiguan. If you want FULL OEM functionality, I would say pass on it. The added functionality is an LTE antennae booster that includes a new roof antennae, amplifier in the trunk area, and cable from the charging pad to the amp/antennae. You also need the radio re-coded for some added screen integration.

Again, if all you want it charging, it is the same part as the Tiguan. I have not confirmed HOW the power harness integrates in a retrofit, just fyi. Maybe it is already there, who knows...

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9414663-best-wireless-charging-add-on


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Tim K said:


> I would just buy the one for the Teramont from AliExpress if I wanted one....or through eBay. I bet the OEM one for the 21 costs a fortune if/when it is available.


Do you have a link to the Teramont part number?


----------

